# Closed Eyes



## Rascal (Jun 19, 2012)

One of my chicks seems to have mucus covering it's eyes. Do I just wash it off? It it contagious?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would use a damp wrag and wipe it off. Sounds like a sinus infection. If this chick is the only one looking like this I would separate it from the rest so the rest dont get sick.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

We had a similar incident last year.....I used liquid collodial-silver solution and gently wiped the area for about 3 days....CURED it!

If interested,..Collodial-silver can be bought online or made at home..(Much cheaper that way) It can be added to the drinking water on occasion to keep down bacterial infections and works well with the hatchlings as a preventative......Can also be for human use in infections both internal and external.....just go easy on injested amounts to prevent blue-ing of the skin


----------



## JackAubrey (Jun 21, 2012)

jn4 said:


> We had a similar incident last year.....I used liquid collodial-silver solution and gently wiped the area for about 3 days....CURED it!
> 
> If interested,..Collodial-silver can be bought online or made at home..(Much cheaper that way) It can be added to the drinking water on occasion to keep down bacterial infections and works well with the hatchlings as a preventative......Can also be for human use in infections both internal and external.....just go easy on injested amounts to prevent blue-ing of the skin


Very interesting! How does one make collodial silver at home? JA


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jack there are a couple routes you can go. these two sites offer units for home made solutions,
http://www.elixa.com/silver/lindmn.htm.........and http://www.economysilvergenerator.com/. Also you can make your own generator with less fuss and lots less cash involved.....its a little bit more crude in its making but its a good longterm plan if one is on a budget.

The home made unit consists of a 9v power supply, 2 alligator style electronic clips,...3-6 ft. stranded wire,...two 8 inch long .999 silver rods (have heard people using silver coins but they are not pure .999 silver and thats what you need)

attach one alligator clip to each power supply lead. take a small piece 0f 1x2 about 8 inches long and drill 2 small holes near the center about 2-3 inches apart. Drill completely thru. Place a silver rod thru each of the holes and clip onto them with the alligators. One for each. Fill a quart mason jar or other large jar 3/4 full with DISTILLED water (NEVER USE ANY OTHER BUT DISTILLED). Place the 1x2 wood with the silver rods and wire clips on the jar so that the silver rods are to within an inch or so above the bottom of the jar. Make sure the rods do not touch each other..they must be kept atleast 1 inch apart or it will "SHORT" out the power supply. Plug the unit in and let it run for about 5 or 6 hours....it will not make any sound or movement.....after an hour or so you will begin to see what looks like small bubbles forming on one of the silver rods. Thats what you want!..Its working! When the time is up the water should have a yellowish appearance with a very small amout of semi-solid waste at the bottom. Unplug the unit and strain the water thru a good fiber style coffee filter to remove the solids. Store in a dark colored bottle of vase.....we use an old wine jug. Dont store it in direct sunlight and it should last for months..we usually use ours up in a couple weeks.

ok now you can use 1 ounce of the solution to one gallon of drinking water as a general safe dosage. For cuts,..wounds,..infections...swollen eyes,...use full strength and apply with a cotton ball or dropper.

It all sounds complicated but its actually simple and you will see how simple after you make your first batch. We use it around the house for us as well and have been doing so for about 3 years now. Great for tooth problems,...sore gums...as a garggle for a sore throat....and on and on....I take one 1 ounce shot every morning......im not going to make some wild medical claim here,...but I havent gotten a cold or the flu in 3 years....I and my family seem to be much more healthy now...and so do my birds.

I will try to get the wife to take some photos of this and post them here if you are interested.

Mark


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I would be interested in seeing this in photos.


----------



## JackAubrey (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Mark! I'm going to check into this! JA


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

lets see if these pics will post here.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep! Now I understand.  A picture's worth 1,000 words.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jhabaa1 said:


> Currently price through 5 weeks of age, $7.00 each, firm price. For each week after, add $1.00 to price.


Somehow, this got on the wrong thread, don't know how to delete, sorry


----------

